# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Disconnections

## andreas

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους.

εχω ενα mikrotik omni κεραία (ap-bridge) στην ταρατσα.
Στο AP συνδέεται ενας client και όλα παίζουν κανονικά: απόσταση 200μ, σήμα -40/-50 και όλα όμορφα.

Ξαφνικά κάποιες μέρες χάνει την σύνδεση!!! Ενώ δείχνει συνδεδεμένος δεν μπορώ να κάνω ping το απέναντι άκρο,
ακόμα και με source interface το AP.
Οπότε το πρόβλημα μάλλον εστιάζεται στην wireless επικοινωνία!

Επισυνάπτω και ενα διάγραμμα με την τοπολογία του δικτύου
To AP έχει IP 10.140.28.129, o client 10.140.28.130
Mt versions AP: 6.33.3 & Client 6.32.2
Η επικοινωνία ειναι σε 802.11b

Εχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω κανάλια,

Καμιά ιδέα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## andreas

ενεργοποιώντας τα debus στο wifi παίρνω το εξής error
*
if-wifi: no network that satisfies connect-list, by default choose strongest signal
*
Κάτι μου λέει οτι αυτό δημιουργεί τα προβλήματα

----------


## andreas

Μετα απο αλλαγή της cm9 το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε  ::

----------

